# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Ermenilerin Türk Soykırımı HOCALI (5)

## ozzylive

*Kızım hala babasını bekliyor*
Soykırımda eşini ve kardeşini kaybeden Tamıla Bilalov üç bebeğiyle kaldı. O dehşet gecesinden sonra 8 yıl hastanede yattı. Her gün yatmadan önce “Anne ne olur bana babam hakkında konuş” diyen kızı bugün bile dua ediyor:

*“Allah’ım belki babam ölmemiştir.. Allah’ım eğer sağsa ne olur onu bana getir!..”*
Tarih öğretmeni olan Tamıla Bilalov yıllarca Ermeni meslektaşlarıyla aynı okulda çalışmış. “ünceleri hoştuk. 1988 yılından sonra her şey değişti. Dışarıdan gelen Ermeni terör teşkilatı üyeleri halkı kışkırttı...” diye anlatıyor zor yılların başlangıcını:

“1988 yılında ben hamileydim. Hankendi’ne doktora gitmiştim. Doktorum Ermeniydi. Hastanede toplanan bir sürü adam ‘Bu niye buraya geliyor’ diye bağırmaya başladılar. 10-15 kişi üstüme yürüdüler. Bir hemşire ayakkabısını çıkarıp fırlattı. Onlar beni döverken doktorum odasının kapısını yüzüme kapattı. Hipokrat yemini etmiş biri olarak, ben kim olursam olayım onun bana yardım etmesi gerekirdi.” 

*YER CESETLERLE DüşENMİşTİ*
Buna benzer yığınla anıya sahne olan dört direniş yılından sonra “o gece”:
“üyle dehşetliydi ki, bunu anlatmak mümkün değil... Kelimeler buna yetmiyor. Ateş başladığında her zamanki baskınlardan biri sandık. Eşim ve kardeşlerim “gönüllü”ydü. Ne olduğuna bakmak üzere gittiler. Biz de babamların evinde sığınağa saklandık. Sabaha kadar gelmelerini bekledik. Gelmediler. 

Ermeniler kapıya dayandı. Biri “evi yakalım” diyordu, diğeri “içeride kimse yok yakmayalım”. üocuklardan biri ağlasaydı, öksürseydi hepimizi diri diri yakacaklardı. Ama orada olduğumuzu anlamadılar. Sabaha karşı yola çıktık. Gün aydınlanmıştı. 
Bir düzlüğe geldik. Ateş başladı. Cesetlerle döşenmişti yer. Yaralılar inliyordu. Ben de onlardan biri olabilirdim...” 

*GECELERİ UYUYAMIYORUZ*
Bilalov 3 çocukla kaçmış Hocalı’dan; biri 3, biri 2 yaşında, biri de 8 aylıkmış daha: “Gözümüzün önünde o kadar çocuklar öldü ki. Onların kurtulması tesadüf...” 

Kurtulmuşlar kurtulmasına ama sonraki 8 yılı hastanede geçirmiş çocuklarıyla. “Biz geceleri uyuyamıyoruz. Hep bir aradayız. Bazen başka şeyler konuşmak istiyoruz. Başlıyoruz, sonu Hocalı’da bitiyor, sonu yok olan çocuklarda bitiyor. Kızım her gün yatmandan önce diyor ki ‘anne ne olur bana babam hakkında konuş’. Her gün yalvarıyor ‘Allah’ım belki babam ölmemiştir, belki sağdır. Allah’ım eğer sağsa onu bana getir ne olur’. Bazen soruyorlar ‘şimdi nasıl yaşıyorsun’. şükürler olsun devletim sahip çıktı, çocuklarımı büyüttüm. Ama bana milyonlar verseler de Hocalı’nın bir taşı etmez. Biz ümitle yaşıyoruz ki topraklarımız azat olacak. üz evimize döneceğiz...” 
Döndüğünde ilk iş Hocalı’nın toprağını, taşını öpeceğini söylerken sel oluyor gözünden akan yaşlar. Hastanede geçirdiği yıllardan sonra mesleğine dönmüş Bilalov. üğrencileri en çok Hocalı’yı soruyormuş ona:
Bazıları, üğretmenim Hocalı nasıldı onu bize tarif edin’ deyince bazıları da ‘biz biliyoruz’ diyor. ‘Siz çocuksunuz nereden biliyorsunuz’ diyorum. Diyorlar ki ‘Benim atam ölmüş, benim bacım ölmüş, benim dedem ölmüş... Biz Hocalı’nın da, muharebenin de ne olduğunu biliyoruz... Muharebe askerler arasında olur... Biz orada ölen çocuklarla aynı yaştayız, onları niye öldürdüler. Biz biliyoruz ki bu muharebe değil...

*DüNYA BUNA NİYE SUSUYOR*
Bütün Hocalılar gibi Tamıla Bilalov’un da acısını katmerleyen “suçluların cezalandırılmamış olması”: “Benim eşim şehit oldu, bir kardeşim şehit oldu, kardeşim biri ayağını kaybetti. Kız kardeşimin eşi bir ayağını yitirdi. Amcamın kızı üç çocuğuyla esir götürüldü. Sağ mı değil mi bilmiyoruz. Bizi en çok acıtan soykırımı yöneten Serj Sarkisyan’ın hakimiyette olması. Dünya buna niye susuyor. Ermeni halkına teessüf ediyoruz. Yıllarca bir arada yaşadığımız Ermeni halkı bu soykırıma tepki gösterebilirdi. Kendi liderlerini kınayabilirlerdi. Soykırımı unutmak mümkün değil ama günahkarlar cezalandırılırsa hiç olmazsa şehitlerimizin ruhu biraz rahatlar.” 
Umudu Türkiye’de:
“Türkiye’nin soykırımı tanıyacağına inanıyorum. Biz de Türküz. Bir millet iki devletiz. Buna inandığımız için buraya geldik, öz kardeşlerimizle acılarımızı paylaşalım ve onlar da hakkın, adaletin yerini bulmasında bize destek versinler istedik.” 

*Türk oldukları için katledildiler*
Son olarak bizi Hocalılar ile buluşturan Azerbaycan İstanbul Başkonsolosu, Büyükelçi Hasan Sultanoğlu Zeynalov ile konuşuyoruz.

“Neden” sorusunu tereddütsüz cevaplıyor: “üünkü onlar Türktüler! 1915 senesinde Anadolu‘da katledilenlerle aynı kanı taşıyorlardı.” Zeynalov’un Hocalı’da yaşanan trajedinin 1915’in devamı olduğu iddiası çok acı kanıtlara dayanıyor:
“Ermeni askerlerinin Azerbaycan Türklerine uyguladığı akılalmaz işkence yöntemleri 1915’te Anadolu‘da Türklere yaptıklarıyla aynı. Hocalı soykırımı tanıklarından birinin söylediğine göre Ermeniler ”Bu yerler büyük Ermenistan‘ın bir parçasıdır“ sözlerini söylemediğinden dolayı esir aldıkları bir kadını diri-diri yakmışlar. Diğer tanıkların ifadelerine esasen esir aldıkları üç Azerbaycan Türkü ve dört Ahıska Türkünün bir Ermeninin mezarı başında kurban olarak kafalarını kesmiş, ardından 2 esirin daha diri-diri gözlerini çıkarmışlar...” 
Zeynalov, açıkça soykırım yapan Ermeniler’in Birleşmiş Milletler’in 9 Aralık 1948 tarihli ”Soykırım Suçlarının ünlenmesi ve Cezalandırılması Hakkındaki Anlaşması“na rağmen cezalandırılmamış olmasına isyan ediyor.
Azerbaycan İstanbul Başkonsolosu Ermenistan’ın Dağlık Karabağ’ı kendi topraklarına katmak için uluslararası hukuk kurallarını çiğnemek pahasına, dünya kamuoyuna sergilemekten çekinmediği vahşet kadar buna ”seyirci“ kalınıyor olmasına da tepkili:

” Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi‘nin Ermenistan‘ın işgal ettiği Azerbaycan topraklarını hiçbir ön şart koşmadan terk etmesi gerektiğine dair 4 kararı olmasına rağmen bu kararlar fiilen yerine getirilmemektedir. Yaklaşık 100 senedir dünya parlamentoları ve siyasi çevrelerinde Türkler tarafından soykırım yapıldığını konuşan Ermeniler ve onların gözleri kör, kulakları sağır, vicdandan yoksun destekçileri ne yazık ki yüzyılın sonunda Ermenilerin Türklere karşı yaptıkları asıl soykırımı görmezden ve duymazdan gelmektedirler. Amaçları, hedefleri aynıdır; Türkü, Türklüğü, Türk dünyasını yenik düşürmek, parçalamak, bölmek ve hakim olmak.”

----------

